# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Prsentations >  Un grand bonjour de fragmeister

## fragmeister

Bonjour tous le monde,

Comme vous l'avez dj lu, je suis fragmeister (je partage le mme prnom que l'un des protagonistes du livre No Passarn, donc j'ai piqu le pseudo).

Je suis programmeur (enfin en mme temps si j'tais bibliothcaire je ne serais pas ici) depuis un an pour Thales Belgium, je code principalement en Java mme si je reste curieux pour le reste.

Pour la suite ben on verra plus tard, faut quand mme que je bosse un peu, en tout cas, je suis bien content d'tre parmi vous et j'espre pouvoir apporter ma pierre  votre difice (bon pour l'instant je suis un gros noob, mais un jour, je serais matre du Java  ::aie:: )

----------


## mangasource

Bienvenue parmi nous !  ::):

----------


## Lana.Bauer

Bienvenue et bon courage !

----------

